# Transmisor fm con receptor de radio analógica



## DavidGuetta (Sep 23, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro!

Quiero armarme un transmisor fm a partir de una radio vieja por su estabilidad y frecuencia seleccionable sobre los 110 mhz (oscilador local). He desguazado radios de todas las formas posibles para alcanzar un rango de distancia con antena un poco mas alto (he intentado reemplazando bobinas con transformadores de rf de nucleo de aire, pero con la carga la frecuencia baja hasta el piso!)
Solamente he logrado generar frecuencia modulada, pero nada mas!
Hoy en dia salen radios analogicas que traen un chip que INCLUYEN un oscilador local.
no se si saco mas rango con radio a transistor (con el S9018). que hago!!

por favor ayuda, necesito montar una emisora que cubra mi barrio completo!

saludos!;-)



editado: necesito modificar para dipolo simple y cable RG59 75 ohm. que hago en el circuito tanque del osc. local??


----------



## electrodan (Sep 23, 2009)

No se entiende demasiado lo que quieres hacer. Construir un transmisor de radio a partir de un receptor? Si quieres algo para mas que jugar un poco, eso no va a funcionar. Busca un buen diseño y compra los componentes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 24, 2009)

construir un transmisor de radio a partir de un receptor. claro que se puede, si acercas un receptor de radio a otro receptor de radio, el primero sintonizado alrededor de unos 105mhz y el otro sintonizado a unos 94mhz (aprox) se debería escuchar un espacio en silencio... (quiere decir que el circuito tanque del oscilador local funciona)... por ejemplo, si queremos hacer funcionar el oscilador local a 105.7 mhz, deberemos sintonizar la radio en los 95MHz, ya que la frecuencia que entre 95mhz y 105.7 mhz está una diferencia de 10.7 mhz en el principio del funcionamiento superheterodino.siempre la frecuencia sintonizada en la radio, aunque no creamos, 10.7mhz mas adelante se está transmitiendo radio...

insisto un poco con el asunto, ya que en donde vivo, no consigo nuevos los capacitores ceramicos (¡ningun valor de capacidad!). solo las resistencias y transistores, pero por ejemplo para un PLL tendria que conseguirme los componentes en internet...


----------



## YAMIL22 (Sep 24, 2009)

busca en pablin.com


----------



## electrodan (Sep 25, 2009)

De eso a cubrir un barrio... No se a que le llamas "barrio", pero ya te digo, hay un parámetro que se llama potencia.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 1, 2009)

mumish13 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro!
> 
> Quiero armarme un transmisor fm a partir de una radio vieja por su estabilidad y frecuencia seleccionable sobre los 110 mhz (oscilador local). He desguazado radios de todas las formas posibles para alcanzar un rango de distancia con antena un poco mas alto (he intentado reemplazando bobinas con transformadores de rf de nucleo de aire, pero con la carga la frecuencia baja hasta el piso!)
> Solamente he logrado generar frecuencia modulada, pero nada mas!
> ...



Yo lo he conseguido hacer y hasta inyectar sonido, la calidad y estabilidad es muy buena, pero como para cubrir un barrio eso no sirve. El Oscilador Local que más potencia ha tenido solo me ha llegado a cubrir una manzana solo.


----------



## SUSITO (Dic 21, 2011)

No estoy seguro del todo, pero si coges un simple cable y le conectas al oscilador del radioreceptor, talvez consigas emitir alguna seÑal, aunque no llegue demaseado lejos.


----------



## macraig (Dic 21, 2011)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro!
> 
> Quiero armarme un transmisor fm a partir de una radio vieja por su estabilidad y frecuencia seleccionable sobre los 110 mhz (oscilador local). He desguazado radios de todas las formas posibles para alcanzar un rango de distancia con antena un poco mas alto (he intentado reemplazando bobinas con transformadores de rf de nucleo de aire, pero con la carga la frecuencia baja hasta el piso!)
> Solamente he logrado generar frecuencia modulada, pero nada mas!
> ...



Emitir en FM es ilegal, y puede acarrearte una buena multa.
Debes informarte un poco mas acerca de como funciona la radio. 
Lo de reemplazar bobinas tiene poca influencia en lo que quieres hacer, creo que lo que tu buscas es un amplificador de RF. Busca en internet, seguro encuentras un buen circuito. 
Salu2

Salu2.


----------



## Andrxx (Dic 21, 2011)

SUSITO dijo:


> No estoy seguro del todo, pero si coges un simple cable y le conectas al oscilador del radioreceptor, talvez consigas emitir alguna seÑal, aunque no llegue demaseado lejos.



Si, yo lo hice y se podía sintonizar como mucho alrededor de mi casa aunque eso depende del receptor.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Dic 21, 2011)

Con lo que he aprendido del 2009 a la actualidad, me di cuenta que en todo caso lo que hace ese oscilador local no es transmitir... sino que la misma bobina del oscilador local irradia una señal que no es totalmente util como para ser transmitida hacia una antena (no es el fin en sí de un receptor) por lo mismo es que tiene el alcance que ustedes conocen... No se va a lograr salir mas allá de unos 5 metros. 

Es muchisimo mejor modificar uno de esos transmisores  que venden para el auto y soldarle un alambre de unos 70 cm bien estirado como antena.... se logran facil unos 20-50m en campo abierto. Ademas hay posibilidad de aumentar el alcance con un buen lineal, tema que está publicado en alguna parte de este foro.... hay como 2 o 3 temas de lo mismo.

Saludos!


----------



## SUSITO (Dic 28, 2011)

la idea quizas se podría encaminar hacia soldar un cable directo en una de las espiras de la bobina del oscilador.tal vez aumentaría algo la potencia de radiación de la bobina.
y quitar algún condensador de desacoplo del oscilador para aumentar el nivel de potencia en la bobina.yo no lo tengo muy claro.
Como invento sicodélico podrías ser famoso, como el que modificó un receptor de fm para escuchar la banda aérea.

saludos de susito.


----------

